# Is my K-pump broken?



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

They come with a two year warranty.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Rich said:


> They come with a two year warranty.


I know, I just wanted to check here before calling them.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

If the plunger came out with the cap and the rubber o ring is still attached to the plunger (or can be put back on, it's not broke. There is a small screw the goes through the end cap and in to the body holding everything together. This allow you to disassemble and clean then replace the grease when the pump starts to get hard to depress the plunger. This is caused from water and dirt getting in the grease.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

K-pump is a family-owned and run business and in my experience, provide outstanding product support and customer service. I needed some new O-rings and grease for a couple of different pumps when I was in Ecuador, sent them an email asking for prices, and they sent me the parts _gratis_ and even paid the postage (APO address). Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

oarboatman said:


> If the plunger came out with the cap and the rubber o ring is still attached to the plunger (or can be put back on, it's not broke. There is a small screw the goes through the end cap and in to the body holding everything together. This allow you to disassemble and clean then replace the grease when the pump starts to get hard to depress the plunger. This is caused from water and dirt getting in the grease.


No the cap didn't come off. It is screwed on. The piece that actually pushes the air with the o ring separated from the rest of the center piece of PVC, allowing it to slide out while the end cap is still screwed on.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

Without seeing the pump. I'd say it's broken. Had the set screw come loose before but nothing like you are describing. Warranty still in effect?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

I believe you can clean the pump by taking it apart. you should watch the video on the NRS website 'How to maintain/replace the o ring on a K pump" called something like that before assuming it's broke


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Can you tell if it was a glue joint that came unglued, or are the edges rough and broken?


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

This happened to my pump (different brand). I unscrewed the top, reached in and pulled the plunger disc out. under that was the screw that holds it together. I just screwed it back on, put some super glue on it to keep it on, and put it all back together.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

I will second their customer service. They have been very responsive on a couple occasions for me. Quick turnaround, nice peeps. If you cannot determine an easy fix, contact them for insight for a fix, or to send it back.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Or send them pics of what's left. Maybe they can asses whether it is broken or not and send you parts needed to repair it - faster than sending it to them and waiting to get it back.


----------

